# Gobies In Lake Erie Tribs???



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Yesterday 4/15/08 while targeting steelhead on Rocky River I caught a goby that bit on a spawn sac. I was quite surprised to see this little goby on the end of my line since I had never heard of anyone catching one in any of the Erie tribs. Anyone else ever catch a goby in any of the rivers/streams emptying into Lake Erie?



John


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've got 'em in the lower stretches of rivers - I don't think they go upstream very far. The reason you probably don't see them often is that they go out to deeper water ofLake Erie in the colder temps. You'll notice them more in warmer months.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have also caught them in the lower stretches.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Have caught gobies in the east branch of rocky river near rt 82.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive caught a few last year on jig/mag in the lower stretches of the rock.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I received word from a local aquatic biologist, and apparently this invasive species has established itself all throughout the Rocky River and has been found in Baldwin and Wallace Lakes as well. If gobies exist in the Rocky River, I'm assuming they must be in all the other streams that empty into Lake Erie.

John


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I can vouch for those, as well as Coe. Coe is loaded with em... I saw one pulled in that had to be a good 8 inches long!  






jojopro said:


> I received word from a local aquatic biologist, and apparently this invasive species has established itself all throughout the Rocky River and has been found in Baldwin and Wallace Lakes as well. If gobies exist in the Rocky River, I'm assuming they must be in all the other streams that empty into Lake Erie.
> 
> John


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Hope you left him on the bank, or sent his friends a little Sicilian message by returning him to the deep sans head.


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

Should of used him for bait.........


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

It is illegal to use the real gobies or any other invasive species for bait. Just use a pumpkin color tube jig and you'll get just as good results. If you want somthing a little more realistic, Storm and some others manufactures do make goby lures that look and swim like the real thing.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

oh yeah the tribs have quite a few of em *especially* the grand!:S


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Corndawg, I think it was a touch of sarcasm. I throw them at the base of the trees a good 50 yards from the water. Good fertilizer for our plant-life.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

seagull food here


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Well BigMha, my totals are real similar to yours, if only there were more hours in a day. All work and not enough play. Congradulate your son.


----------



## Mr. Roostertail (Jun 17, 2005)

There are also plenty of Gobies in Hinckley Lake


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

lucky1 said:


> Corndawg, I think it was a touch of sarcasm. I throw them at the base of the trees a good 50 yards from the water. Good fertilizer for our plant-life.


I first thought that too and Im sure your right, most fishermen knows the rules. I only stated it to help those who may not know its illegal from getting fined or worse. Your also rght on the last part, they are great ferilizer.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Gobies suck, I've done alot of salmon fishing on the Lake Huron side of northern Michigan and between the gobies,zebra mussels,and all the other aquatic nuisance species the salmon are all but starving to death. There,s been a drastic decline in numbers and size of fish. I actually had a dnr bioligist who was measuring any fish he could at the pier I was fishing, say that the goby has been about the only thing the salmon have had to survive on with dissapearing of the alewives and smelt. I fear it won' be long before all the invasive species like these damn asian carp will take over our once bountiful natural resources, and our childeren won't be able to enjoy what we once took for granted.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

BigSteve said:


> Well BigMha, my totals are real similar to yours, if only there were more hours in a day. All work and not enough play. Congradulate your son.


exactly the reason for me not putting up any numbers...i work 2 jobs...plus mother-nature hasn't been too kind this spring...got out yesterday and caught 3 baby yellow perch...wanted to go after i got off of work today...but stuff happens and now it's about to rain....DAMN


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm with you BigMha, I too work 2 jobs and have three little ones to feed and keep a roof over. But it's the thought and hope that I'll get out tommorro or next weekend or sometime that keeps me going. And you aren't kidding either mother nature has not been kind to the outdoorsman this spring. Oh well we'll take it how we can get it. Hang in there.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

I think if you catch a goby on your line you can use it for bait,as long as you use it in the water you are fishing.I know you cannot posses them in a bucket or transport them anywhere.Ive caught them perch fishing and used them for bait and caught perch on them.I could be wrong.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

jrsfish said:


> I think if you catch a goby on your line you can use it for bait,as long as you use it in the water you are fishing.I know you cannot posses them in a bucket or transport them anywhere.Ive caught them perch fishing and used them for bait and caught perch on them.I could be wrong.


It is illegal. Check this out for a explanation why from the Ohio Sea Grant.

http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/index.php?topic=163.0


----------

